# Dargel 196 Skooter! Rebuild



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Made the trip to Dargel man its the end of the earth! Had a visit with Cleve see what was new down south and brought this home and a 175 Merc made it all the way home with no problems 500 plus miles I think it will have a gray deck with white and black webbing. Have not decided but may put a raised console on it. Power is a 150 EFI merc off a bass boat I picked up with the old school CMC jack plate that works like a champ and is faster than the new ones. I will have a old Dargel console if any is interested. And the top I know u need that!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I saw you parked at the Stripes in Combes on Saturday night. Gonna turn out nice.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> I saw you parked at the Stripes in Combes on Saturday night. Gonna turn out nice.


I must have been trying to find the dang fuse to the trailer lights..


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Its been a long time since a up date but check this out !


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks Good Paragod!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Good looking rebuild project


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

That came out great!


----------



## Flatsmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

nice ride


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

OK a naked canvass ready to start putting it together Vmax 150 will push it well! The deck has gray webbing Im thinking black pipe work. Console has big space for big screen electronics, LED lighting Hatches are gray also so gray and black cushions maybe gray coolers?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## ccashc (May 23, 2007)

*Need your input*



paragod said:


> OK a naked canvass ready to start putting it together Vmax 150 will push it well! The deck has gray webbing Im thinking black pipe work. Console has big space for big screen electronics, LED lighting Hatches are gray also so gray and black cushions maybe gray coolers?


I'm in the process of doing the exact thing to my Dargel 16' Scooter. Would it be possible to talk to you?
Mark Robinson 936 662-0841


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Call me anytime


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Man thats a great looking boat! I saw that shallow sport you posted... I would love that trailer but I dont really need one..


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

It's gonna be awesome when you're done Ty. The boat will have a Yamaha 150 and will get a brand new TRP lower unit. Can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## dlong (Apr 10, 2006)

Can't wait to see the progress on this one. Please share pics of the build and the final.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Moving along it will have a TRP on it tan cushions with black piping and a center stripe black pipe work. Not done with wiring yet (pic) waiting on shift cables still >>>>Cool thing the Powerpole Pump did reach under the riser so it will stay nice and dry!


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks great Ty! Can't wait to pick it up! Thanks for doing such a great job!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice Ty!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!! So nice and clean too.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Its fitted on trailer now and going to NW to have the bottom polished up and a couple of scratches.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Is the leaning post staying where its at? and who made it? It looks pretty nice.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Saw the boat in person, pics don't do it justice... Awesome job


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

No but I like it there. Its a Tops and Towers I had in the garage going to re cvoer seats and add 4 rod holders to back


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah I stopped in Monday to see this thing and it is a beaut! Did not get to meet Ty, but that Sled is sweet!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

paragod said:


> No but I like it there. Its a Tops and Towers I had in the garage going to re cvoer seats and add 4 rod holders to back


I thought about adding a shorter one behind mine for clients to use. They always seem to sit 3 on the cooler up front and it makes the boat ride funny.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

That is coming along nicely!


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey y'all, Ty is rigging this boat for me and he has done and is doing everything that I've asked for. He had a lot of great ideas and his taste seems to follow mine to the letter. 
There will be 2 raised cooler mounts (3") with cushioned ice ches, 1 in front of the console and 1 behind. I asked him to add the one behind the console because I've always heard these boats are a little "wet". Between the raised console and the cooler seat behind the console, I think it will be ok. All of the aluminum will be powder coated black. When he finishes, I'm going to take it straight to POC to get Chris Mapp to put a brand new TRP lower unit on it. I think that it will run and get up "skinny". We'll put 19 pitch props on it. I'm hoping for WOT to be 45+ (we'll see). Anything beyond that would certainly be a plus. The trailers that Ty builds are "second to none". I've already got the stereo and GPS here at the house and I'll install them when I get it back from Chris. Can't wait to run it through the back lakes of POC and I'll post pics when everything is complete. Thanks for your comments and thanks to Ty for the great work he has done to date! Stay tuned ...


----------



## dlong (Apr 10, 2006)

She's looking good. Can't wait to check out the black powder coated bars. Awesome sled!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

pipe is at the powder shop no one has 120 qt coolers! WTH fuel tank is in and last gauge installed gel touch up on console done and bottom buffed and shined up!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Almost done


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

All of the aluminum and powder coating turned out incredible! Can't hardly wait. Thanks Ty!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

That's a slick ride right there. I love the way the powder coat finished it out. The only thing it needs now is some blood and slime on the deck Very impressive


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Motor is on. Next is upholstery. Hope to pick it up on Tuesday.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Then off to Coastal Bend Marine in POC for new TRP lower unit.


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

That's my buddy Eddies old boat. He traded it in for a new 16ft scooter. Looking great!!!


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Ty's done. It's now at Coastal Bend getting a new TRP lower unit.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Picked up the boat from Chris at Coastal Bend yesterday. He swapped the Bob's JP for an Atlas with a offset plate to get the motor height right. New TRP lower unit with 21 pitch props. The 21's surprised me. WOT was 56 mph at 5600 rpm and amazing torque throughout the throttle range. Speedo to tach was 1 to 1, 40 mph at 4000 rpm. I never would have believed a 150 would do this. Thought the hole shot might be weak but no. Found a flat with about a foot of depth and jumped out on to plane with the JP on 6, with no bow rise, in barely more than a boat length. It wasn't even close to dragging and not even any paint off the skeg. I think it might be able to rest on a mud bottom and come up - we'll see. Turning is going to take a little getting used to. She doesn't turn that great over 30 mph and turns a little like a RFL. Overall, I'm really pleased so far. Now for the stereo and GPS. Stay tuned.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Not sure why it flipped the pic. If anyone knows how to fix that, please let me know, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Man o man. That came out nice


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Based on that last pic I think the motor is mounted too low, giving up even better shallow water capability than you experienced. The TRP low water pickups allow the motor to be run with the props almost half out of water. It looks like your jackplate is all the way up and the nose cone will still be buried in the water. I don't like to have to run the jp on the highest setting all the time, if it were mine I'd go down at least 3".

Awesome Dargel by the way!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome guess it runs! (just kidding) on the bass boat top end was 68 with 27s Thx again !


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Bottom Finder said:


> Based on that last pic I think the motor is mounted too low, giving up even better shallow water capability than you experienced. The TRP low water pickups allow the motor to be run with the props almost half out of water. It looks like your jackplate is all the way up and the nose cone will still be buried in the water. I don't like to have to run the jp on the highest setting all the time, if it were mine I'd go down at least 3".
> 
> Awesome Dargel by the way!


I thought so too at first but Dargel's like to be trimmed up a little and it needs some skeg in the water to turn. I'll play with it a little and Chris will work with me if I decide to raise it. We'll see. Thanks for the input and Cudos. One more thing, she feels bigger than 20' boat.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Stereo and GPS are done.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Console


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Ready for fish slime


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I would move that motor up 2". You can alway drop it down to turn and raise it back up.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

texasislandboy said:


> I would move that motor up 2". You can alway drop it down to turn and raise it back up.


10/4


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Great looking boat. I've always liked the way those Dargel Scooters looked!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Slick looking ride for sure! I like those cooler mounts


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Pat Harkins said:


> Console


You could also attach your jack plate switch to your throttle. I just drilled a small hole to fit the diameter of wire below lever and tie wrapped it to throttle. Then you can keep one hand on the wheel and other on the throttle and still work t/t and j/p.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> You could also attach your jack plate switch to your throttle. I just drilled a small hole to fit the diameter of wire below lever and tie wrapped it to throttle. Then you can keep one hand on the wheel and other on the throttle and still work t/t and j/p.


X2 all my boats I rig like this. You can be quick with the trim and jackplate while spinning up.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

theyallbreak said:


> You could also attach your jack plate switch to your throttle. I just drilled a small hole to fit the diameter of wire below lever and tie wrapped it to throttle. Then you can keep one hand on the wheel and other on the throttle and still work t/t and j/p.


I wanted a blinker switch but it didn't work with this steering.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Pat Harkins said:


> I wanted a blinker switch but it didn't work with this steering.


That steering wheel looks huge! Yeah you might consider moving the jp switch to the throttle. You will get tired of awkwardly reaching down to adjust it and it will be hard to get to it quickly if you find yourself more shallow than you thought you were.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I bet Eddie wouldn't recognize his toy anymore. Nice job...


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Pat Harkins said:


> I wanted a blinker switch but it didn't work with this steering.


http://www.thmarine.com/products/Outboard-Performance/Trim-Switches/FingerFlex-Steering-Trim


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the link! I just ordered the replacement switch.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I used one. Clean the helm real good and apply a very light coating of clear silicon adhesive. Never had a problem with slip.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Newbomb Turk said:


> I used one. Clean the helm real good and apply a very light coating of clear silicon adhesive. Never had a problem with slip.


Thanks for the tip Newbomb! I mounted it yesterday and put a power socket in place of the old control. I think it's going to work fine but the silicone was still wet to go run it. Gave you a little green for the help. Thanks again!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Another fantastic rebuild! Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Pat, awesome boat. You should be able to jump up with the boat resting on top of mud. That TRP is made for that kind of stuff, the 4x4 of the boating world. That thing turned out really great.


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Love that console. Sweet and simple..


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Pat, awesome boat. You should be able to jump up with the boat resting on top of mud. That TRP is made for that kind of stuff, the 4x4 of the boating world. That thing turned out really great.


I know, I had a 2006 Flats Master with a TRP (check my pics).

Thanks!


----------

